# Pioneer pico fuse work around - quick question



## Whimsic (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was directed to your forum for more information regarding the quick fix for pioneer head units when the pico fuse has gone.

I was told to wrap a wire around the rca jacks and ground it to the head unit, my question is does it have to be grounded there? I have a splitter that is a lot easier to access than the back of the head unit, and I was thinking could I ground it at the splitter to the car chassis? Or does it need to be on the head unit jacks.

If anyone could let me know, that'd be great.

Cheers
Whimsic


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Whimsic (Mar 11, 2012)

nineball said:


>


thanks for the reply, I understand this. My question is do I have to ground it on those specific plugs, or can I ground it further down the RCA connections where I have a splitter?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

you want the chassis ground and the RCA shield to be at the same potential, that might change further down the line.. 

Yes you can do it, will it work proper, who knows for sure till you try it..


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Mine worked fine just grounding one set of rca's. My avic had a external plugs. You can have a listen while your doing it the fuse is blown anyway so it doesn't really matter.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Whimsic (Mar 11, 2012)

Just a reply to say thanks for the extra info, it has been raining here non-stop all week but I got a break in the clouds earlier today to give it a go. I grounded at the splitter, running the wire to the chassis (splitter is under the passenger seat). It made a noticable reduction to the noise, ballparking 40% less. This gives me reason to grit my teeth and remove the dash so I can do a proper ground at the back of the head unit - if the rain cuts out for an afternoon.

Cheers guys/girls


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good to hear, we tend to forget what a big role a good ground can play.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

doesnt really matter where you ground it. if it is grounded well, it will work


----------

